# E&P Hydraulic self levelling



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

E&P self levelling is the system installed by Towtal FROM £4468 and by Southdowns at £4680 exclusive of VAT.

E&P now have a company in the UK (Just) and I have today been quoted £3695.10 exclusive of VAT

The difference is not only in monetary terms as both Towtal AND Southdowns told me that a low profile chassis cannot have the system fitted as the jacks would be too long, the latest jacks have 2 telescopic rams and are much shorter and these are the ones that are fitted to low profile chassis.

Also you only have to travel to the fitting agents in your area, They actually start fitting them in 2011 January, They are sending me a pro forma invoice so that I can pay at the 17.5% VAT rate and have fitted in January.

My fitting agents are 12 miles away from me.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Les

either way it's a lot of money! What are you getting for that & what does it improve? I suppose I'm asking is it worth it? :roll:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I can buy a lot of bottles of wine sliding off the table for that money :wink: 

tony


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I had these fitted on a Hymer about 8 years ago, In my opinion it was the best extra I have ever had fitted.

I have parked in locations that it would have taken me hours to pack the wheels up to get anywhere near level, with these it took 2 minutes and no hassle or getting dirty.

I was at a site in Rimini one year my towbar was touching the floor and my front wheels were 8" off the floor.

fantastic system, But not for everybody, but to me comfort and ease of use is paramount.


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

*E & P Self Leveller's ??*

Hi all......we have E & P's fitted to our Concorde on the Mercedes 616CDi chassis. Really pleased that that at long last they could be represented here in the UK, but where ? 
Returning to European after many years on American RV's losing hydraulic levellers was one of our main concerns. At the time we were under the impression that similar was unavailable on non American van's. 
Since having E&P's fitted 2 years ago we are very pleased to say that they are far superior in operation to what we had previously on the RV's. The fully hydraulic lift and retract is quick and efficient. However we never deploy the automatic feature. At the press of a button the whole van lifts and locks perfectely level in minutes. Unfortunately when levelled in this way the entrance step is to high for comfortable access into and out of the van, as a consquence we resort to levelling using manual operation and getting somewhere near watching that entrance step is not to high. The benefits of being on jacks far outweigh the fact that we may not be absolutely level. The van being stable when moving about inside and very little movement in the strongest winds are a real bonus IMO. Finally I hope take advantage of an E & P presence in the UK for some advice on the problem, maybe ours are not fitted right or hopefully just need setting up correctly. We were contemplating running over to their facilty in Holland next year for checking this out. In the meantime would like to hear from any E&P user's out there, maybe we are missing something fundemntal........Crindle.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Crindle, I had a set fitted to a large Hymer I had and I think they are def worth the investment, as for your "Problem" I think it may be something to do with the fitting as mine were bang on, I used to put a 2" block of wood for a "Base Plate" and they were still ok and not too high.
The company in the Uk is their Dutch partner V&B Air suspension, They are just getting registered and will start fitting in January.


----------



## materials (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Have you got a web site address for E&P UK

Peter


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

materials said:


> Hi Have you got a web site address for E&P UK
> 
> Peter


No sorry, they have not set it all up yet but if you go to Dutch Site and select English you will see all about the system.
Then if you are interested or want information go to VB Air suspension and send them an email or even phone them and they will give you all info etc.

The Guy that seems in charge is an Oliver Drinkwater.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Cheaper to get a landscaper in and flatten the field! :lol: 

C'mon guys you're camping! :roll:


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Here is flyer for system


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> C'mon guys you're camping! :roll:


I'm sure the guy in the tent will have something similar to say about your motorhome.  Everything's relative.

Dougie.


----------



## millbridge (Feb 23, 2008)

My E+P system was fitted by TOWTAL, excellent service and in my opinion and my wifes excellent value for money. no more hassle levelling our tag axle just a calming cup of tea once the green level light is on. this system and the bulk lpg belly tank are without dobt our two favourite additions.

john h


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> Hi Crindle, I had a set fitted to a large Hymer I had and I think they are def worth the investment, as for your "Problem" I think it may be something to do with the fitting as mine were bang on, I used to put a 2" block of wood for a "Base Plate" and they were still ok and not too high.
> 
> Hi Saddletramp.......what chassis under your Hymer ?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

It was a Fiat with Alko.


----------



## materials (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Saddletramp, by having this levelling system fitted did it stop the van from rocking when you moved about in the van, even if I put my stabilizers down at the back and being a big guy when I move about the wife gets sea sick with the rocking

Peter


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

It makes it rock solid, No movement at all even in High winds.

The leg pads are about 6" - 8" in diameter, so to make it less prone to sinking in adverse conditions I had some blocks of 2" thick wood by 12" X 10" and I put these under the legs and it makes it even more stable.


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> It makes it rock solid, No movement at all even in High winds.
> 
> Hi all.......would fully endorse that. Lots miss the point with levelling systems when deployed apart from levelling there is the added safety IMO, no pans sliding about on the gas hob etc.
> Feel certain that our van on the Mercedes chassis sits higher than your Alko and maybe that contributes to our problem. However the brackets supplied by E&P were specifically for the 616CDi chassis to receive the jacks. Can't wait to visit them for some hands on advice, roll on January........Crindle.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

We had this system fitted in Holland to our previous van, a Carthago Chic on an Alko low profile chassis, 3 years ago! We had to go to Holland because the only agent at the time was Southdown motors ---what a waste of time they proved to be--- who said it couldn't be done? We had the jacks transferred over to our new van by an engineering workshop near Lancaster.
The triple telescopic jack has been around for a long time it's just, in my opinion, Southdown couldn't be bothered.

We also tend to adjust the jacks manually, that way we can set the jacks on the side we don't want raise so they just touch the ground. On the auto setting they tend to raise the van on this side by a couple of inches before shutting off.

£3695 is not a bad price as I think from memory we paid not far short of that. However the guy in Holland is a real engineer and does a fantastic job. I would highly recommend him and you can have a wonderful day out in Amsterdam.

We are in Spain at the moment, where we met up with a Dutch camper who has this system fitted to his van. To give a little extra height and to spread the load he carries 4 slabs of 4''x10' square high density polystyrene sheet that he places under the jacks, works a treat!

Wobby


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Wobby, You got a good deal in Amsterdam mate, I know it is cheaper over there, or it was, but now they are here it is better for everyone.

I had mine fitted at Towtal 6 years ago mate, so again the info you got was incorrect.

Totally agree with the description of the legs and Southdowns reaction, they have no idea re the double or triple inserts and they also want to rip you off, I paid just over £3000 in 2004 at Towtal, now they are over £5000 there plus you have to travel down and leave MH for a few days and travel back, with E&P UK now you still have to leave MH but they are all over UK so they are much closer so involve less travel.

I believe at the time that we were the first system Towtal fitted, I know they are members on here so they should be able to correct me if I am wrong.

we were in actual fact making arrangements to go to the factory at Amsterdam and had made all arrangements and we just had to set a date, Then I discovered (via Sonesta) that they had a stall at NEC and they were on VB suspension stall, so I contacted VB all the rest is history.

By the way are you meaning Eric Klinkenberg, he was the guy I was dealing with.

I was quoted €5369 for the telescopic.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I stand by what said in my previous post, mate! as for who I dealt with no it wasn't Eric Klinkenberg and the triple jacks were available,------ or am I seeing thing?

Wobby


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

wobby said:


> I stand by what said in my previous post, mate! as for who I dealt with no it wasn't Eric Klinkenberg and the triple jacks were available,------ or am I seeing thing?
> 
> Wobby


Hi Wobby, I think you must have misunderstood me, I totally agree with you on Southdowns, They do not care about what is available, yes the telescopic/triple jacks were available a few years ago, The part I meant about being misled was that they were not the only suppliers in the Uk as I had a set fitted at Towtal 6 years ago in 2004 so Southdowns were not the only suppliers/fitters in 2007.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

SaddleTramp said:


> wobby said:
> 
> 
> > I stand by what said in my previous post, mate! as for who I dealt with no it wasn't Eric Klinkenberg and the triple jacks were available,------ or am I seeing thing?
> ...


"Mäe culpa. 

Wobby


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

N,P Mate


----------



## Nelson750FML (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Les, Who & where are the agents 12 miles from Birmingham ?

Regards, Nelson


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Nelson750FML said:


> Hi Les, Who & where are the agents 12 miles from Birmingham ?
> 
> Regards, Nelson


I think you have misread mate it is Brimington Not Birmingham.

But if you contact them I dare lay a bet that they have agents IN Birmingham.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Legs*

Never mind those fancy legs.

Have you had that full real rear air suspension fitted yet Les?

TM


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

No Mate not yet, I think that may have to wait till about August, I have that much to do.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*not yet*



SaddleTramp said:


> No Mate not yet, I think that may have to wait till about August, I have that much to do.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Keep me posted on it then please Les?

I can't afford it at the moment.

Mainly because I Have to many vehicles on the drive!.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

My problem is it is a 4 day job, I will have to go down 1 day then it takes up to 3 days fitting, So it really needs to be decent weather so I can enjoy it and not be stuck in an hotel all the while, Or if I take it down then fetch it back a few days later it still really needs to be decent weather for traveling all that way and then coming back and going again.


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

*E & P Where in the UK ?*

Hi.......do we have a location yet for the new E&P facility here in the UK ?....Crindle.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon folks,

VB air suspension are in lancashire , might be bolton, Drinkwaters are longtime chassis specialists.



norm


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

As above VB Air suspension are E & P partners in UK < Here > Contact them and they will sort everything.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for the update

I am slightly concerned that VB have nothing on their website about the E&P hydraulic leveller system

I'll give them a call tomorrow as I have to go to Mancs next week anyway.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

HarleyDave said:


> Thanks for the update
> 
> I am slightly concerned that VB have nothing on their website about the E&P hydraulic leveller system
> 
> ...


Hi have no fear Dave, I have already purchased from them, I paid in December for system that is due to be fitted this month or beginning of next month, If you email [email protected] he is the guy to deal with, They also had a stand at NEC with both E&P leveling as well as VB air suspension stuff on it.

They have to order system as the brackets are made for each chassis as required.


----------



## Nelson750FML (Jan 17, 2008)

Sorry Les, need my eyes testing, Brimington/Birmingham !!!!!


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Nelson750FML said:


> Sorry Les, need my eyes testing, Brimington/Birmingham !!!!!


No Problem at all mate, I am used to people getting it wrong.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Our cheap method:


----------



## BMD95 (Jun 21, 2011)

*E & P level system*

Excellent system but beware of poorly fitted systems i believe the above mentioned installers Towtal and southdowns are no longer permitted to fit or repair the E & P's because of several incorrectly installed systems which have voided any warranty.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I Have had E&P systems fitted at Towtal and my latest was at Doncaster Specilist Automotive Products and Mick at Specilialised was by a vast margin the best install of any system I have seen installed.

I have also had a Goldschmit system installed and the E&P was again the best.

As a point of interest the last system purchased from VB in Uk who are partners of E&P who use authorized installers worked out cheaper than the ones quoted for at Towtal.


----------

